# Chupa Cabra



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I got pictures of him this morning. Nasty rascle he is. Tell me what you think.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Where was that???


----------



## calvinbr (Feb 17, 2009)

That is one sick puppy

Calvin


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Round Here*

We call that a "Single Tap"!


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

That dog is nowhere near sick. I am seriously interested in knowing where this is? Anyone let me come live trap it? Kill it for research via your property?​


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

He's just outside of Rosenberg. I don't see him all the time. And, I'm havin a heck of a time getting him to slow down long enough to get his pic.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

GalvestonSharker said:


> That dog is nowhere near sick. I am seriously interested in knowing where this is? Anyone let me come live trap it? Kill it for research via your property?​


So what is he?? You have my curiosity up.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Uhm..... that looks like a dog to me.... it even has a collar.

nevermind... it's not a collar in the first two pics...

BUT, it's still a dog.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

You guy's just can't appreciate the uglyness until you've seen him up closs. I chickened out when I thought about getting out of the truck to take his picture. Can't wait to show the wife to get her oppinion. She's a pet sitter. I bet this would change her mind. LOL


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks like pit/rhodesian ridgeback mix, with a little Mississippi leghound thrown in...


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

*chupa cabra*

this is on the news today somehwere in wise county


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you should trap him, and enter the worlds ugliest dog contest... LMAO

http://www.sonoma-marinfair.org/uglydogcontest.shtml


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Well I see Scraps is a boy dog. 

Timmy, do you like it when Scraps grabs onto your leg & rubs up & down?


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

That is a dog with a badarse case of mange......I agree w/Capt.....single or maybe evn double tap


----------



## gravedigger (Sep 19, 2009)

that dog is sick...suffering from mange


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

I've seen thousands before, 
but they look more like this...


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Whipray said:


> with a little Mississippi leghound thrown in...


What's a Mississippi leghound?


----------



## DoublePlay (Jul 9, 2009)

Mississippi leghound... Classic Dude! 
I laughed out loud and can't stop. Gotta work that one in. I have never done it but I am going to give you some green for that hilarious tidbit.
DP


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

It is* some type* of dog that is for sure, Dead or alive he is very interesting.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Just looks like a stray to me. I suspect he poo'd in your yard, tipped over the trash can, and ate all your cat's food.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Shoot first and inspect it later :tongue:


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

no bait said:


> this is on the news today somehwere in wise county


The Fort Worth paper reported this a.m. that the carcass was found on the Run Away Bay golf course by some golf course workers. Run Away Bay is near Bridgeport in Wise County.


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

looks somewhat like a thai ridgeback. thats a sick looking pooch


----------



## CougarFisher'08 (Jul 6, 2006)

It has mange "when mites get into the dogs skin, and in large numbers will cause severe hair loss", It is curable!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Smells like a chupacabra died in my ac over the weekend!


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks kinda like an American Hairless Terrier....or maybe a mix between some type of hairless dog and another...here's some pics of the American Hairless Terrier...


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

It looks like a poor sick hungry stray that has never had a single bit of love...It makes me want to cry.


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

*That's not a chupa cabra, everyone knows the real ones have wings, fangs, and red eyes.Shesh.. 
*


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

A Draper said:


> Just looks like a stray to me.* I suspect he poo'd in your yard*, tipped over the trash can, and ate all your cat's food.


That made me laugh.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

You guy's are great. Just wait til I get the pics of the owner for ya.


----------



## DHouser (Jan 6, 2009)

i shot one in beasley at my old house about 4 yrs ago there some nasty *** things whatever they are. It lived under my porch for some time could never catch it out with a gun in my hand and believe me it knew what a gun was i chased that thing threw crop fields ditches and pastures tryin to get em. Ill dig up the pic of when i finally got him.


----------



## crocket (Feb 12, 2007)

*I believe you need a quick fix*

*17 HMR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I think its a mutt with years of neglect and serious case of mange!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

a load of number 8's will fix the mange!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

The one in Wise County said theirs was a chupa ****, hairless raccoon, but the post is definitely a male Chupacabra--you can tell by the ears. rs


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

It belongs to Harbormaster!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

you sure that thing didn't escape some HF exotic operation? :biggrin:

in all seriousness, does look nasty, whatever it is.


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats my puppy can you catch her for me kinda big for a lap dog but she does know it.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

*Save the Chupa Cabra!*

Even Bigfoot needs friends!


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

looks like a dog with a bad case of the mange, when it gets bad enough he will start getting sores and stinking something awful.


----------



## TXDUX (Sep 11, 2007)

*Goat Sucker*



Dead Wait said:


> He's just outside of Rosenberg. I don't see him all the time. And, I'm havin a heck of a time getting him to slow down long enough to get his pic.


Just outside of the 'Berg? I grew up in Rosenberg! 
Do you know how many nights my friends and I took a live goat, a cooler of beer and some left handed cigarettes and went "Chupacabra Hunting"

I guess we were in the wrong area, we focused our "hunts" in the Thompsons area, guess we should have stayed in the 'Berg.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Sharkbite said:


> *That's not a chupa cabra, everyone knows the real ones have wings, fangs, and red eyes.Shesh..
> *


That's GLOWING RED EYES! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*MY DOG*

Looks like my lost dog blackie, is there any pictures of him licking himself?


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Chupacabra without a doubt. Nice find.


----------

